# [RESOLU][Localisation] Fuseau horraire, 4 heures d'avance...

## Saimoun

Bonsoir  :Smile: 

J'aimerai pouvoir comprendre pourquoi j'ai toujours 4 heures d'avance.

Ex, il est 19h07, et :

```

gentux saimoun # date

mer. oct.  7 23:07:44 CEST 2009

gentux saimoun # date -u

mer. oct.  7 21:07:47 UTC 2009

```

J'ai déjà suivi le guide de localisation Gentoo (de la Doc) et j'ai fait tout ce qu'il y avait dedans.

(c-a-d : mon /etc/localtime est /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Paris, dans /etc/conf.d/clock, j'ai TIMEZONE="Europe/Paris" et CLOCK="UTC")

Vous aveza une solution/idéé ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Est-ce que tu as mis l'option "systohc" à YES dans /etc/conf.d/hwclock ?

Sinon, l'heure n'est pas conservée à l'extinction de la machine.

Et ton BIOS, il est à quelle heure ?  UTC ou "local" ? Si tu as un dual boot avec Windows, tu dois le mettre à "local".

Pour mettre à l'heure, j'utilise ntpd. Très efficace (surtout si je mets l'option "-s" au démarrage, ce qui mettra à l'heure immédiatement, quitte à perturber 2-3 programmes temporairement).

----------

## Saimoun

Autant pour moi, c'était bien le BIOS qui n'était pas à l'heure, ça explique que date -u avait 2 heures d'avance (j'ai tilté en voyant que sous Windows j'avais 2 heures d'avance), et j'avais mis clock="utc" et pas clock="local", ça explique les deux autres heures d'avance.

Comme 2+2=4, c'est bon, je suis à l'heure ! Merci  :Smile: 

----------

